# 12 Ft Ouachita V Hull ,,,,Making it Mine.



## dkl (Dec 2, 2017)

$600 dollar project, 1975 9.8 Hp Mercury, getting it ready for the White River this Spring.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Dec 2, 2017)

Looks like a long shaft motor. Nice job on the wood fitting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dkl (Dec 3, 2017)

Carpet looks Good, mounting Trolling Motor, and Starting on the Trailer....We will Paint the Boat to Match our Dodge Ram Camper Van.


----------



## Stumpalump (Dec 4, 2017)

Love the van! I ran a 16' Monark on the White river for a few years. Love that River. Put in at Devalls Bluff and run up to the sandbars in the summer. It's a tin boat fest and a lot of fun.


----------



## dkl (Jan 28, 2018)

Coming along nicely, found a 9.8 hp mercury..be ready by spring.....


----------



## Bob9863 (Jan 29, 2018)

Coming along nice, I love the smaller boats.


----------



## Jim (Jan 29, 2018)

Very nice! Love the layout.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob9863 (Jan 29, 2018)

What I'm curious about is the wood rail on the gunwhale?

I've seen them on a number boats in the US but I've never seen a boat down here with them so I'm wondering if uts traditional or something practical.
The foredeck makes sence, but I am curious about the rail.


----------



## dkl (Jan 29, 2018)

I wanted a rail that could be used as a step getting in and out,,,,,,a shelf to hold depth finder, phone, drink holder, and a flat place to hold bait and assorted fishing supplies..........also adds strength to boat after benches were removed.


----------



## Bob9863 (Jan 29, 2018)

That would be a good way to add strength after removing a bench seat.
I might try that on my next project boat.


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 30, 2018)

Jim said:


> Very nice! Love the layout.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




x2 -- nice layout.


----------



## dkl (Feb 4, 2018)

Working on electrical, main disconnect, trolling motor, cig lighter, and light, depth finder, bilge pump, and aerator switches.


----------



## dkl (Feb 20, 2018)

Almost Ready....


----------



## Ringo Steele (Feb 23, 2018)

Coming along real nice. It's good to see another Ouachita being put to good use. Mine is a 1971 16DSV, same hull shape as yours. Mine is also the same shade of blue! 8)


----------



## Bob9863 (Feb 25, 2018)

Definitely coming along.


----------



## dkl (Mar 4, 2018)

Maiden Voyage next Week End.


----------



## dkl (Mar 20, 2018)

Would not get up on plane, with 9.8, taking off weight and redesigning. We caught Stripers and had a blast....


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Mar 21, 2018)

Pretty common problem once weight is added. A hydrofoil will give you the necessary transom lift. I’ve had several 14’ boats that wouldn’t plane with 20-25 hp after mods and the hydrofoil stabilizer fixed them. Easy on plane, able to throttle back once on plane. Cheap fix and better than ripping your hard work apart. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

